# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  We're a hit!

## John Clare

Frank Indiviglio has been very kind to us over at his thatpetplace blog.  Have a read (and Kurt, take a bow):

Top 7 Amphibian Care, Conservation and Natural History Websites | That Reptile Blog

----------


## Alex Shepack

Thats awesome.  This truly is one of my favorite herpetological websites, only edged out by caudata.org.  I am a member of 5 of the 7 websites on that list as well as another hand full, and truly John, your sites are the best.  They are truly forums where you can feel free to ask questions and receive kind advice and judgement.  Absolutely the best and i'm glad to see you're getting recognition. 

Best,
Alex

----------


## John Clare

Thanks for the kind words, Alex.  You've contributed a lot to both of my forums.

----------


## Tom

This is awesome, congratulations John.

----------


## Kurt

> Frank Indiviglio has been very kind to us over at his thatpetplace blog. Have a read (and Kurt, take a bow):
> 
> Top 7 Amphibian Care, Conservation and Natural History Websites | That Reptile Blog


I would, but who would see it?

I like that he said that we break away from the same old, same old. I like to think I had a lot to do with that. I write Meet the Frogs to expand everyone's horizons and to look beyond the commonly known. There is a whole world out there we have just barely begun to look at.

John I would like to thank you for this wonderful site and for giving me the oppurtunity to prove and express myself.

----------


## 1beataway

Congrats. I'm glad I joined.  :Big Grin:  I think once people see this forum, it's very easy to want to join and really get into it.  :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

We're glad you're here.

----------


## John Clare

Well Kurt, and I mean every word of this, this forum would be a pale imitation of its current state if not for your written work and tireless responses to cries for help.

----------


## Kurt

Thanks.

----------


## Ebony

I feel very privileged to be apart of such *top* forum. Way to go John & Kurt :Big Applause: .

----------


## Kurt

Thanks.

----------


## John Clare

Thanks Ebony  :Boogie: .

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

In the finest form of flattery, my wife absolutely hates you all. :Big Grin: 

I'll leave the expletives out, but she completely blames the gang here for my new found toad obsession and the addition of a few frog species to my critter zoo.Then, when she thinks no one is looking, she throws in crickets to the H. chrysoscelis and talks to the B. orientalis. On occasion she has been caught in the act of petting the B. nebulifer... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks to the whole gang here for providing a great place to expand anura horizons in a frank and friendly manner!

----------


## Tom

> Well Kurt, and I mean every word of this, this forum would be a pale imitation of its current state if not for your written work and tireless responses to cries for help.


Kurt your title should be Super Man instead of Deputy Administrator.

----------


## snoopfroggyfrog

I agree this site is so informative, friendly & interesting..... :Big Applause: 
 And with my new arrivals this week would of been lost without it... thanks guys for your great advice & patience with me as a total newbie..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

> Kurt your title should be Super Man instead of Deputy Administrator.


Nah, I don't think I will look good in tights and the cape will just get in the way. But thanks anyway.

----------


## Bearnandos

I am not surprised as it was the excellent care info on the Whites Tree Frog that made me decide to finally join a frog website.
Congrats  :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

Thanks.  Kurt's White's Tree Frog article is superb.

----------


## Kurt

Thanks to all.

----------

